# Please help a simpleton replace his leisure batteries!



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I am a bit nervous about replacing my leisure batteries and the order in which to do things so I wonder if anybody would be kind enough to give me a step by step guide please?
Current set up is 2 x 95Ah leisure batteries connected in parallel (positive to positive and negative to negative). I have a solar panel connected via charge regulator to Battery1 and the main 12v system is controlled by a Schaudt Electroblok and DT220 control panel. I am replacing with identical size batteries, even the same terminal positions but I intend the new batteries to be 110Ah.
I am unsure whether to disconnect battery 2 first and reconnect the new battery 2 before changing battery 1, or whether to disconnect both batteries first but then in which order do I reconnect? Do I remove positive or negative terminals first? I assume I need to remove the fuse from the solar charge regulator before doing anything else? Is there anything else I should disconnect? I also assume I will have to change the nominal battery capacity on the control panel to account for the higher capacity batteries?
Any layman's step by step guide to the whole process would be much appreciated. 
Thanks, Tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There should be a power on/off switch on your EBL (there is on my EBL99). Switch off but still remove the fuse for the solar feed as it could still be live.

If it were me, I would disconnect both negative terminals first, then the positives (assuming they could be pulled out of harms way). It should then be a simple matter of swapping over batteries and fitting the terminals in the reverse order to removing them.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

As per 747's post, take both old ones out first, but make sure all charging sources are turned off before starting, and just for safety, don't wear a wrist watch while you are doing it.

Peter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Chuck a coat or blanket etc over the panels to stop them charging to be double sure

Phill


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with the advice above, what you are trying to do is to isolate the batteries before removal.

Switching off first is best, removing the fuse then ensures that the battery is isolated, then removing the negatives since the batteries are now no longer in a circuit.

The solar panels will continue to produce power unless you can switch them off on the controller so covering them with something to stop the light getting to them ensures safety.

The wrist watch is because it is very easy to touch a part of the metal of the vehicle with the wrist watch strap and the positive of the battery at the same time - potentially a massive current will flow through the strap (and your wrist) at that time - not good news.....

So go slowly and carefully and I would take pictures of everything first so that you can ensure it looks the same when you have finished - you can if you are minded take a picture each time you do something. It may help to label the wires as you take them off if they look similar so that you know what went where...... simple labels can be stuck on using tape and my be 1,2,3,4,5, etc with a written key as to what each was attached to.

I find doing that helps if/when I get called away for e.g. a meal and then have to think "where did that come from?".......

But the advice given above will help you do it efficiently and safely.

Don't forget to put the fuse back in the line when you finish - such an oversight is easy to make......

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Also

If you replace the batteries, with a different size, you may need to change your control panel to show the 'new size' of the battery bank.

After the old batteries have been removed and the new ones go on, the control panel will not show the correct settings and you will probably find a "?" symbol on the panel.
After it's been on hook-up overnight to 24 hours, this should disappear.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39971-schaudt.html+battery+settings

I had once disconnected the batteries and refitted. I didn't hook it up to 240v, [was in storage yard] and the next day the solar had taken care of removing the "?" symbol... handy if your truck in not on your drive.

We have the same electroblock and control panel.

Hope this helps.

w


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If the old batteries were Gel and the new ones aren't then make sure the correct option is selected on the electrobloc.

Agree with the advice about removing your watch and the same goes for rings, medallions and high heels.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Bill
I don't think we've ever met so how did you know I wear medallions and high heels?!!!!!
Thanks for the advice anyway.

Tony


----------



## must (Mar 21, 2014)

As far as I am aware all solar regulators state clearly the batteries must be connected in the correct sequence before the solar panels are connected in their sequence.

Isolating the batteries, disconnecting, and connecting new ones surely breaks the sequence ?????????


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Bill
> I don't think we've ever met so how did you know I wear medallions and high heels?!!!!!
> Thanks for the advice anyway.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I have an instinct for these things.


----------

